
Show HN: A Tool to Improve Your Marketing Skills - mrbbk
https://10questions.reifyworks.com/
======
mrbbk
I run a marketing consultancy for software companies called Reify
(www.reifyworks.com) -- we've worked with several YC companies in the past.

New companies often ask us what we can do to help them get better at
marketing, what direction they should go in, etc. They also want us to give
them a sense of how mature their understanding of marketing is, or how well
they're executing.

In response, we've put together a simple 10 question diagnostic that does the
following:

\- "Grades" your marketing maturity based on the answers to your questions \-
Gives advice based on the answers to your questions \- Provides links to more
reading material about a number of the topics covered

We designed, wrote, coded, and shipped the whole project in a month or two,
and deployed it on Netlify. It's written in Elm.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

